# Adobe Photoshop CS4



## Volkodav (Nov 1, 2011)

Hello friends, I'm not sure if this is the correct section of the forums to post in but I apologize if it's not.

I'm looking for the *trial* version of CS4, I want to try my hand at making animated icons, but the trial isn't on the Adobe website! Do any of you know where I can get a legit, free, non-illegal, not-virus-filled copy of the trial? Am I just not looking hard enough on the Adobe website?

Thanks


----------



## CerbrusNL (Nov 1, 2011)

I don't mean to be a dick, but I'm sure google knows the answer. Also, if possible, get CS5.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Nov 1, 2011)

Have a look see here:
http://prodesigntools.com/download-adobe-cs4-and-cs3-free-trials-here.html


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 1, 2011)

CerbrusNL said:


> I don't mean to be a dick, but I'm sure google knows the answer. Also, if possible, get CS5.


 You're not bein a dick. I googled but I'm scared of going to a not legit website and getting viruses lol. I figured computer-nerds would know what sites are safe or not




TechnoGypsy said:


> Have a look see here:
> http://prodesigntools.com/download-adobe-cs4-and-cs3-free-trials-here.html


I tried that but it said something about missing files.. idk


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Nov 1, 2011)

Well then...

Have another look see here:
http://technolux.blogspot.com/2011/02/adobe-direct-download-links-less-akamai.html#more

It's got a whole pile of Adobe products, but I don't think they're the trials.


> All the Adobe products are available from Adobe servers for free, it is just a matter of using the authentic Adobe direct download links.


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 1, 2011)

TechnoGypsy said:


> Well then...
> 
> Have another look see here:
> http://technolux.blogspot.com/2011/02/adobe-direct-download-links-less-akamai.html#more
> ...


That thing says that akaimai or whatever = bad 
yet.. tells me to allow a cookie when visiting "this" link.. what cookie do I allow? :S Akamai is one of them I see from NoScript


----------



## Leafblower29 (Nov 1, 2011)

http://www.adobe.com/downloads/  Took my 9999999 hours of visiting the Adobe website but here you go.


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 1, 2011)

Leafblower29 said:


> http://www.adobe.com/downloads/  Took my 9999999 hours of visiting the Adobe website but here you go.


If you had read the thread instead of typing up a snarky response you'd realize that I'm looking for CS4, not CS5 and I'm looking for the trial.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Nov 1, 2011)

Clayton said:


> That thing says that akaimai or whatever = bad
> yet.. tells me to allow a cookie when visiting "this" link.. what cookie do I allow? :S Akamai is one of them I see from NoScript


It says that the akaimai download manager is evil, not the cookie.


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 1, 2011)

TechnoGypsy said:


> It says that the akaimai download manager is evil, not the cookie.


so i should allow the cookie, right?


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Nov 1, 2011)

Yes.
Allowing the cookie (or sessions cookie) will let you download the photoshop trial, which is found about 2/3 down the page.


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 1, 2011)

TechnoGypsy said:


> Yes.
> Allowing the cookie (or sessions cookie) will let you download the photoshop trial, which is found about 2/3 down the page.


merci beaucoup
i hope its ok that i allowed the cookie halfway through its done downloading lol


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Nov 1, 2011)

Clayton said:


> merci beaucoup
> i hope its ok that i allowed the cookie halfway through its done downloading lol



?? Now I'm confused, I tried downloading it without the cookie to test to see if it would download, and it didn't.

Whatever works


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 1, 2011)

TechnoGypsy said:


> ?? Now I'm confused, I tried downloading it without the cookie to test to see if it would download, and it didn't.
> 
> Whatever works


how did you download it that fast? mines takin forever danngggg

It's working downloading its at 68%


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Nov 1, 2011)

Clayton said:


> how did you download it that fast? mines takin forever danngggg
> 
> It's working downloading its at 68%


I never downloaded it. I said I tried to.
But if it worked for you without the cookie, fair enough. Are you using Chrome?


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 1, 2011)

TechnoGypsy said:


> I never downloaded it. I said I tried to.
> But if it worked for you without the cookie, fair enough. Are you using Chrome?


No, firefox.
72%


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 1, 2011)

ok its done downloading and I clicked the setup.exe and its doin something so maybe itll work


----------



## Smelge (Nov 1, 2011)

Fuck, don't use that download without the Akamai thing. Both that CS4 install and the Akamai downloader are virused to hell.

I've just rebuilt parts of my computer, and lost my CS4 disc, so downloaded it from there. It resulted in my new install of Windows7 needing to be wiped, and the HDD it went on to now reads permanent read/write errors.

Stop installing it, it damages your software and hardware.


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 1, 2011)

Smelge said:


> Fuck, don't use that download without the Akamai thing. Both that CS4 install and the Akamai downloader are virused to hell.
> 
> I've just rebuilt parts of my computer, and lost my CS4 disc, so downloaded it from there. It resulted in my new install of Windows7 needing to be wiped, and the HDD it went on to now reads permanent read/write errors.
> 
> Stop installing it, it damages your software and hardware.


you better not be joking

EDIT: I canceled it installing on the comp
i hope im sadfe and i hope youre joking ebcause youre giving me a panic attack


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 1, 2011)

how do i make sure my computer isnt virused now
i uninstalled 7-zip and deleted the cs4 out of my winzip


----------



## Smelge (Nov 1, 2011)

Ok, yeah, I was joking. I thought it would have installed by now.

Sorry.


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 1, 2011)

Smelge said:


> Ok, yeah, I was joking. I thought it would have installed by now.
> 
> Sorry.


you gave me a fucking panit attack so much i had to take xanax FUCK
YOU
IM NOT DOWNLOADING ANYTHING FROM HERE ANYMORE


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Nov 1, 2011)

Clayton said:


> you gave me a fucking panit attack so much i had to take xanax FUCK
> YOU
> IM NOT DOWNLOADING ANYTHING FROM HERE ANYMORE


Wait, *here* as in FAF, or that site?


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 1, 2011)

TechnoGypsy said:


> Wait, *here* as in FAF, or that site?


anywhere thanks to him


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Nov 1, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DOQtR-TOkLg

The first time I tried getting Photoshop (Full, pirated) it was a virus. But it was from someplace else. Second time's the charm (And it was).
Just because he scared you doesn't mean everything is suddenly tainted.

EDIT: And this is a trial, direct from Adobe.


----------



## Smelge (Nov 1, 2011)

Clayton said:


> anywhere thanks to him



Best way to do it, is to get your hands on something like the Master Collection trial. It'll cost you, bu they send you out the package, and you have the full range of Adobe products. Just don't go looking for cracks to make it work fully. That's a bad thing to do.

And why not CS5? It still has the animation options of 4, but with a pile of extra shit.


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 1, 2011)

TechnoGypsy said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DOQtR-TOkLg
> 
> The first time I tried getting Photoshop (Full, pirated) it was a virus. But it was from someplace else. Second time's the charm (And it was).
> Just because he scared you doesn't mean everything is suddenly tainted.
> ...


 
no now im paranoid that it has viruses
[yt]w0dOtzZcm0I[/yt]



Smelge said:


> Best way to do it, is to get your hands on something like the Master Collection trial. It'll cost you, bu they send you out the package, and you have the full range of Adobe products. Just don't go looking for cracks to make it work fully. That's a bad thing to do.
> 
> And why not CS5? It still has the animation options of 4, but with a pile of extra shit.


because i needed cs4 because thats what someone was using in a tutorial and thats why i wanted it in the first place



now im going to bed cause im tired
dont ever trick me again because when i have a heart attack i will write on my death note that youre the one who caued it


----------



## Smelge (Nov 1, 2011)

The animation stuff is exactly the bloody same between 4 and 5. It's been the same since they first made it as it's own program, years ago.


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 1, 2011)

Smelge said:


> The animation stuff is exactly the bloody same between 4 and 5. It's been the same since they first made it as it's own program, years ago.


are you sure....

are you sure everywhere will be the same
ive never used it before


----------



## Elim Garak (Nov 1, 2011)

Smelge said:


> Fuck, don't use that download without the Akamai thing. Both that CS4 install and the Akamai downloader are virused to hell.
> 
> I've just rebuilt parts of my computer, and lost my CS4 disc, so downloaded it from there. It resulted in my new install of Windows7 needing to be wiped, and the HDD it went on to now reads permanent read/write errors.
> 
> Stop installing it, it damages your software and hardware.


The ones from trial.adobe.com are fine.
Akamai is fine as well, It's used by major companies such as Adobe, Microsoft and so on.It is a content delivery network for companies.


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 1, 2011)

well i downloaded the trial of cs5 when i was sleeping and i went to take a nap for a bit and i woke up and spybot is scanning my comp and found something about 1 file found registry file for windows recovery

jesus christ. ugh

I just can't win
http://i44.tinypic.com/2rnued0.png


----------



## Elim Garak (Nov 1, 2011)

If its downloaded through Adobe site it doesn't get infected.
Might be something else.


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 1, 2011)

Caroline Dax said:


> If its downloaded through Adobe site it doesn't get infected.
> Might be something else.


the first one id ownloaded that smelge scared me from was that blogspot link someone linked and i canceled it just before it was done installing becaue he scared me


----------



## Smelge (Nov 1, 2011)

And I think we can all agree that was funny.


----------



## kitsunekoneko (Nov 1, 2011)

Smelge said:


> Ok, yeah, I was joking. I thought it would have installed by now.
> 
> Sorry.



I'm fuckin dying
oh my gosh

lol I can't even


Dude just get the CS5 trial
1. It's a predecessor of CS4
2. ...it's newer
3. it's CS5
4. why would you not want CS5
5. is your computer dead yet

smelge you are such a troll oh my god XDDD


okay i gotta get my shit together
if you still trust any of us, go here
That is the most legitimately legit link we can give you for a free, legal version of PCS5.
I dunno if they are still giving out trials of CS4 but I don't feel like searching. CS5 is a better version I'm pretty sure, so just take it for now.
Otherwise good luck bro


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 1, 2011)

Smelge said:


> And I think we can all agree that was funny.


Potentially putting me in the hospital for shits n giggles isn't funny at all.


edit: a mod can close thsi thread if theyd like. i dont feel like being harassed and teased over something Smelge caused.

thanks


----------



## Fay V (Nov 1, 2011)

Smelge, dick move. Leave him alone about the trolling now. It's over, let's all go back to helping

Clayton, the more pure the source the better. If you're worried about viruses then it would be better to get cs5 from adobe. They shouldn't have any viruses. If it turns out that the tutorial is unworkably different, then you still have a cool program to mess with and you know it's safe.


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 1, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Smelge, dick move. Leave him alone about the trolling now. It's over, let's all go back to helping
> 
> Clayton, the more pure the source the better. If you're worried about viruses then it would be better to get cs5 from adobe. They shouldn't have any viruses. If it turns out that the tutorial is unworkably different, then you still have a cool program to mess with and you know it's safe.


I did download the CS5 30-day trial, but it was taking forever so I decided to take a nap. I woke up to see that Spybot scan running and it found "Fraud.WindowsRecovery" so I panicked *again* and deleted it all.
I downloaded it right off the site, I'm not sure how I got that warning from Adobe. I scan my computer every single day before I log off with MalwareBytes


----------



## Lobar (Nov 1, 2011)

Clayton said:


> If you had read the thread instead of typing up a snarky response you'd realize that I'm looking for CS4, not CS5 and I'm looking for the trial.



What's so special about CS4 that CS5 won't work?  You're probably going to have a pretty hard time getting an official download of an old version of a product.

edit: crap, missed page 2, nevermind

it's still pretty dumb to think they'd remove functionality in a newer version


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Nov 1, 2011)

I got Macromedia Flash 8 instead of Abobe's versions just because I was more familiar with the way it worked.


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 1, 2011)

Lobar said:


> What's so special about CS4 that CS5 won't work?  You're probably going to have a pretty hard time getting an official download of an old version of a product.
> 
> edit: crap, missed page 2, nevermind
> 
> it's still pretty dumb to think they'd remove functionality in a newer version


Sorry, I'm just not familiar with CS_ at all. I've never used them.


----------



## Corto (Nov 1, 2011)

This thread is hillarious.

EDIT: I used to have CS3, and used it to make gifs. I imagine it doesn't change too much between versions? I've never actually used a tutorial for the exact version of any program I have. If something is different, it's usually similar enough for you to figure it out.


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 1, 2011)

Corto said:


> This thread is hillarious.
> 
> EDIT: I used to have CS3, and used it to make gifs. I imagine it doesn't change too much between versions? I've never actually used a tutorial for the exact version of any program I have. If something is different, it's usually similar enough for you to figure it out.


That's what I wanted it for, to make gifs, and the guy in the tutorial said CS4 because he shows exactly where everything is when he uses it. ]:


----------



## Corto (Nov 1, 2011)

When I did make a gif I think I used a tutorial for CS4 on my CS3. So probably would work on CS5 too I guess.


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 1, 2011)

Corto said:


> When I did make a gif I think I used a tutorial for CS4 on my CS3. So probably would work on CS5 too I guess.


I dont want to install CS5 again cause i think i got a virus from the trial


----------



## Corto (Nov 1, 2011)

That makes no sense. Just download CS5 from the Adobe site and get it over with.


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 1, 2011)

Corto said:


> That makes no sense. Just download CS5 from the Adobe site and get it over with.


i did ]: then spybot said it caught a virus


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Nov 2, 2011)

Clayton said:


> i did ]: then spybot said it caught a virus


If it's an authentic download, it's probably a false alarm.


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 2, 2011)

TechnoGypsy said:


> If it's an authentic download, it's probably a false alarm.



i dunno
"Fraud.WindowsRecovery" doesn't sound like a false alarm


----------



## Corto (Nov 2, 2011)

Dude it's from adobe's own site. It's legit.

Come on bro, don't believe in you. Believe in me, who believes in you believing in Adobe.


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 2, 2011)

Corto said:


> Dude it's from adobe's own site. It's legit.
> 
> Come on bro, don't believe in you. Believe in me, who believes in you believing in Adobe.


i already did get it from the adobes website, the cs5 trial
then spybot said it foudn av irus


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Nov 2, 2011)

Did spybot give the location of the virus?


----------



## Smelge (Nov 2, 2011)

Spybot type programs give false positives for all kinds of shit. I get a warning every time I run a game for the first time because it's trying to use the internet to verify it.

Ignore it and install.


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 2, 2011)

TechnoGypsy said:


> Did spybot give the location of the virus?


 No, it just told me what I screencapped



Smelge said:


> Spybot type programs give false positives for all kinds of shit. I get a warning every time I run a game for the first time because it's trying to use the internet to verify it.
> 
> Ignore it and install.


yeah right im not listening to what you tell me.


----------



## Corto (Nov 2, 2011)

Believe in me who believe in Smelge believing in you believing in Adobe and disbelieving your stupid spybot software.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Nov 2, 2011)

And I helped you along the way, I don't want my efforts to go to waste.

Side note: I feel like saying 'truussssssssssst meeeeeeeeeeee' Then laughing manically, but that would be counter productive.


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 2, 2011)

Corto said:


> Believe in me who believe in Smelge believing in you believing in Adobe and disbelieving your stupid spybot software.


Smelge pushed me into a panic attack and then laughed about it.
I wouldn't believe a word he said if he fucking paid me to.


----------



## Smelge (Nov 2, 2011)

Yes, because I thought "I'm going to make Clayton have a panic attack" instead of "I'm in a bad mood and I'm going to annoy someone."


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 2, 2011)

Smelge said:


> Yes, because I thought "I'm going to make Clayton have a panic attack" instead of "I'm in a bad mood and I'm going to annoy someone."


You laughed at me afterwards, saying it was a "joke".


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Nov 2, 2011)

Well then, are there any other programs you know of that let you make animated gifs?


----------



## Smelge (Nov 2, 2011)

Actually, Clayton is right.

Adobe, one of the biggest software companies in the world deliberately puts malware in their free trials of the expensive software they want you to buy. It's a business plan they've gone with for over a decade now. And it seems to be working.

"Hey, why should we just be selling them photoshop? Why don't we put in a program that keeps giving you warnings about fake viruses that they have to buy a virus-scanner from us that can get rid of it?"

"But we don't sell virus scanners, real or fake."

"So, let's do it anyway."

"Yeah! That sounds like a real plan. It's not like anyone is going to find out by using google or anything."


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 2, 2011)

TechnoGypsy said:


> Well then, are there any other programs you know of that let you make animated gifs?


I can make gifs with other programs but this one is really customizable
It's actually for an animated MLP running avatar.

& go away Smelge, Fay already told you to stop being a vagina.


----------



## Smelge (Nov 2, 2011)

The animation part on Photoshop really isn't customisable. It's fairly pants.You can move assets around, but you can't do things like rotate them. For that you have to have a new asset per frame of rotation, which bumps up file size.

There are a lot more versatile programs out there.


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 2, 2011)

Smelge said:


> The animation part on Photoshop really isn't customisable. It's fairly pants.You can move assets around, but you can't do things like rotate them. For that you have to have a new asset per frame of rotation, which bumps up file size.
> 
> There are a lot more versatile programs out there.


No, not on Photoshop
on CS5, you gotta see the tutorial to know what I mean. you just can't do it in Photoshop, it's too diff from CS5/CS4


----------



## Smelge (Nov 2, 2011)

Clayton said:


> No, not on Photoshop
> on CS5, you gotta see the tutorial to know what I mean. you just can't do it in Photoshop, it's too diff from CS5/CS4



Ok, you got me.

What the fuck are you talking about.


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 2, 2011)

Smelge said:


> Ok, you got me.
> 
> What the fuck are you talking about.



here
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6773270/#cid:48725791

is what im trying to do. except the running base like she has in her avatar, not the flying one
*weep*
if you look in the file in the instruction videos, you will see he's using CS4 and it varies a jillion more ways than the photoshop I have


----------



## Smelge (Nov 2, 2011)

CS4 and 5 are Photoshop. Yet you're acting like they're all different programs from just plain Photoshop.

And no, if you have photoshop, then you have the animation software already. The old versions came prepackaged with Imageready. It's in your toolbar somewhere, takes up 2 slots and I think it is an orange icon. Click it, it goes to imageready, and you have the required software. Cs4 and 5 use the exact same stuff as imageready, it's just in one package now.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 2, 2011)

WTF this thread.


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 2, 2011)

Smelge said:


> CS4 and 5 are Photoshop. Yet you're acting like they're all different programs from just plain Photoshop.
> 
> And no, if you have photoshop, then you have the animation software already. The old versions came prepackaged with Imageready. It's in your toolbar somewhere, takes up 2 slots and I think it is an orange icon. Click it, it goes to imageready, and you have the required software. Cs4 and 5 use the exact same stuff as imageready, it's just in one package now.


When I say "Photoshop" I'm referring to the one people use to mainly draw with.

I have an older version of PS. I don't have Imageready.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 2, 2011)

There is no single version of "Photoshop people mainly use" It depends on the artist.


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 2, 2011)

Arshes Nei said:


> There is no single version of "Photoshop people mainly use" It depends on the artist.


Referring to Photoshop Essentials _
Not CS5
CS = Creative Suite
When I talk about Photoshop I'm referring to the one you can draw a full picture in

Or I will start calling them PSE and CS to make it simple :S which i thought it was in the beginning


----------



## Smelge (Nov 2, 2011)

You can draw a full picture in any of them.


----------



## kitsunekoneko (Nov 2, 2011)

Clayton said:


> When I talk about Photoshop I'm referring to the one you can draw a full picture in



you
wh
what

You mean all of them??
besides editing photos, what do you think Photoshop is for?

just get CS5 from the site

this thread...


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 2, 2011)

kitsunekoneko said:


> you
> wh
> what
> 
> ...


BY "DRAWING PHOTOSHOP" I AM REFERRING TO ANYTHING BUT THE ONES IM LOOKING FOR.

I got the fucking trial from the Adobe website and now I'm having to scan my computer with fucking TDSS

y'all are pissing me off. I've asked for a mod to close this thread three times to no avail. I've given up on trying to getviruses CS5


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 2, 2011)

Ok Closed then.

I believe you have no idea what you're talking about.


----------

